# NSTs and ER/IP/OP



## Robinhenry (Jul 31, 2008)

pt seen in ER, is reading NST 59025-26 considered medical decision making?
can we bill seperate?
observation codes?
IP delivery  codes? 
outpt. consults?
thanks to all who can help


----------



## Kris Henry CPC-H (Aug 11, 2008)

I would also like to know the same thing. Can anyone help?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 11, 2008)

59025 -26 should be separately billable with observation/consult codes.  Use -25 on the E/M.  If done prior to delivery, I would use -59 on the NST as well.


----------

